# A good home out there for my SAEs, cory cat, and Flag Fish?



## arthur (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a 135 gal tank that I am having to break down for a move. The simplest thing is for me to get these fish to new homes. They do have sentimental value for me, as the cory cat and the two SAEs are at least 9 years old.

And the American Flag Fish are a self-propagating population that I have had for the same length of time.

I'm not entirely sure that I will get rid of them, but if there is a good home here that will take care of them, that would give me some peace of mind.

If interested, please send me a PM.

Arthur


----------



## arthur (Nov 5, 2007)

Any takers on the SAEs (2) and the Cory just by themselves?

I will deliver!

I have not added fish to this tank in probably 3 years, so I think quarantine considerations are minimal.


----------



## bookpage (May 21, 2008)

Would you mind shipping to Waco? If, not, I will take them and put them in my 125 gallon.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

What type of corydoras is it? I'm probably interested. I keep Pandas, pelatus and agasizzi and soon will have some sterbai. I've got a tank for it.


----------

